# grey knights cant seem to beat tau



## inquisitor horous (Mar 14, 2012)

hey guys, can you give me some advice on how to beat tau, the guy i play against, uses broadsides, but the units i have most trouble with are the battle suits that can move back 6inches in the assault phase meaning im chasing them around the battle field while getting gunned down by their AP2 plasma rifles

any ideas ?


----------



## Tor_Anloc (Mar 14, 2012)

what is your list, should be able to give you a bit more tactical insight if we know what you're using


----------



## inquisitor horous (Mar 14, 2012)

HQ: grand master with melta bombs and warding stave

Troops: 2 squads of 5 grey knights with 1 psycannon in each

Heavy support: dreadaknight with sword and gatling psilencer or heavy incinerator

elite: 7 paladin with haleberd 

fast attack: 1 strom raven gunship with extra armour, twin linked lascannon and typhoon missile launcher


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

Count how mahy points you spent on the raven and paladin. Then look at your firepower, and realise it is nearly non existent. Theres your problem 

You could start by getting more psycannons, razorbacks and autocannon dreadnoughts in your army. Standard, I know, but it is effective


----------



## stalarious (Aug 25, 2011)

This is true you could also try to use assualt marines and get them into close combat.
you gotta try and make it were you can give as good as you get in the shooting phase until you can get into CC with the Tau. IMHO


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

A land Raider full of Deathcult can also ruin his day a lot. My GK fighting Tau have always had good success that way. 12" Move, 2" debark, 6" charge. A 20" move should get at least one unit of "dancing suits" killed.


----------



## JelloSea (Apr 12, 2011)

I would just run a bunch of strike squads with psycannons and psybolt ammo and out shoot him. Sure he has AP2 but your volume of shots should be overwelming.


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

Creon said:


> A land Raider full of Deathcult can also ruin his day a lot. My GK fighting Tau have always had good success that way. 12" Move, 2" debark, 6" charge. A 20" move should get at least one unit of "dancing suits" killed.


Oh whats that? Railguns? 
Not to mention blocking pirahnas. If it is a competent tau player that is


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 30, 2012)

inquisitor horous said:


> HQ: grand master with melta bombs and warding stave
> 
> Troops: 2 squads of 5 grey knights with 1 psycannon in each
> 
> ...


Having a look at your list you need a rhino or two or maybe a couple of those Razorbacks (I am quite jealous of those razorbacks you guys get as I am a CSM player and we get all the old technology ) to help you get into cover or rush up and get close enough to assault them! 

Doesn't Grey Knights have those interceptors where they can teleport up close or anywhere on the board? Maybe that might be a strategy worth considering?


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

how are you not taking purifiers? (i think i got the right unit)

having 10 dudes of which 4 have psycannons + psy ammo usually will out gun the tau assuming that your in range, but not RF range.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 30, 2012)

How far do Tau Railguns target anyway for arguments sake? Is it something ridiculous like 72"? Probably is from how Shooty a Tau army is, Oh and what AP- Strength is it? 1 or 2?


----------



## inquisitor horous (Mar 14, 2012)

TheLaughingMan said:


> How far do Tau Railguns target anyway for arguments sake? Is it something ridiculous like 72"? Probably is from how Shooty a Tau army is, Oh and what AP- Strength is it? 1 or 2?


rail guns are strength 10 AP 1


----------



## capnmoe (Mar 11, 2011)

I think the real problem here is that your list is wasting way to many points on things that are unnecessary. You could be using those points to give your units far more mobility and protection from those plasma suits. I would suggest changing some of the gear on your models and buying a couple more to get your list to higher efficiency level. I would try something like the following, as it uses all the current models you have, and would require only a few modeling changes and purchases:

*HQ*
Grey Knight Grand Master – _210 Points_ (With Termies in the Stormraven)

Nemesis Force Sword (He's gonna get a 3+ invuln with this for 0 points. Paying all those points for a 2+ in close combat is a waste.)
Incinerator (This is too cheap and too good not to take)
Psychotroke Grenades (Amazing)
Rad Grenades (Amazing)
*Troops*
5x Grey Knight Terminators – _225 Points_

Psycannon (will help with chop up small transports and fleeing enemies)
4x Nemesis Force Halberds
Nemesis Daemon Hammer
5x Grey Knight Strike Squad – _120 Points_

Psycannon
Nemesis Daemon Hammer
Razorback – _55 Points_

Psybolt Ammunition
Dozer Blade
5x Grey Knight Strike Squad – _120 Points_

Psycannon
Nemesis Daemon Hammer
Razorback – _55 Points_

Psybolt Ammunition
Dozer Blade
*Fast Attack*
Stormraven – _205 Points_ (You had way to many points invested here. This thing is great without having to pay for any upgrades. Also extra armor is wasted on Grey Knight vehicles since we can negate it with a psychic test)

Twin-Linked Plasma Cannons (Great for taking out Tau battle suits or Broadsides)
Twin-Linked Multi-Melta
4 Mindstrike Missiles
*Heavy Support*
Dreadknight – _260 Points_ (The problem with Dreadknights is that to make them effective they become a major points sink. In this case though the personal teleporter is absolutely worth the points to give it the 30" jump and the ability to move 12". Never take the Gatling Psilencer. The Heavy Incinerator is hands down much better. It's the best weapon a Dreadknight can take. Port this guy up to his suits or broadsides. Flame um. Charge um next turn. Use your Force Weapon ability and by by Broadsides or Battle Suites.)

Nemesis Great Sword
Heavy Incinerator
Personal Teleporter

That should put the list at 1250

With these changes you'll gain a much better range of movement on the board and hopefully the transports will keep your strike squads alive long enough to get into CC with those suits. Hope that helps.


----------



## Ragewind (Aug 3, 2008)

Tossidin said:


> Oh whats that? Railguns?
> Not to mention blocking pirahnas. If it is a competent tau player that is


I was thinking the exact same thing

I was all like, who is he playing! Not to mention marker lights for the Smoke Save


----------



## Routine (Sep 25, 2011)

Psyfle Dreads and Las/Las-plas Razorbacks will solve alot of problems. Sure the Suits get an armor save against the autocannons, but all it takes is one shot out of four and he's down a Suit. It helps if your list is as mobile as possible.


----------



## HUMYN HYBRID (Aug 9, 2011)

wait, why is it one shot out of four? unless the strength of the weapon is double or something, cus twots have two wounds.... if i sound stupid here, its cus im really tired, so, but this topic caught my eye cus i play tau.... lol... whats the strength of an autocannon?


----------



## SavageConvoy (Sep 21, 2011)

The Autocannon is S7, but with Psybolt ammo it goes up to S8. Insta killing suits and being the biggest pain in my ass since they came out.


----------

